

Show HN: A three-state extension of John Conway's Game of Life - bloometal
http://bl.ocks.org/rsivapr/6108940

======
dasht
Neat. Here's some inspiration. (Note, Don Hopkins has been at this for a
while.)

[http://www.donhopkins.com/home/CAM6/](http://www.donhopkins.com/home/CAM6/)

